# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  AI Health Outcomes Challenge, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS)

cmschallenge.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "CMS names 25 innovators advancing in AI Health Outcomes Challenge"
The more than two-dozen participants chosen to move on to Stage 1 of the challenge include Accenture, Geisinger, IBM, Mayo Clinic, Merck, Northrop Grumman and others.

by Mike Miliard
November 1, 2019

----------

